# LURES FOR COD,YELLAS,REDIES ETC



## addzy (Feb 22, 2013)

gdayy all anyone have any preferences on freshwater lures for natives n redies and what not 
im fairly new to lure fishing id like to get an ideia and starting point 
cheers addzy


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

For yellas a good place to start is good ole Jackall TN range, have landed many a golden on these.

For cod I've had the most success on spinnerbaits.. but that's probably because i use them the most.

For reddies, anything. I've caught them on hardbodies, Lipless crank baits, soft plastics, spinnerbaits, etc.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

RekFix said:


> For yellas a good place to start is good ole Jackall TN range, have landed many a golden on these.
> 
> For cod I've had the most success on spinnerbaits.. but that's probably because i use them the most.
> 
> For reddies, anything. I've caught them on hardbodies, Lipless crank baits, soft plastics, spinnerbaits, etc.


That's a pretty good summary as a starting point. Fish for native with a VERY slow retrieve.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Ado said:


> RekFix said:
> 
> 
> > For yellas a good place to start is good ole Jackall TN range, have landed many a golden on these.
> ...


Agreed , and then when you think you are retrieving slow enough , slow it down another notch ;-) The windamere goldens had a preference for black jackall vibes so that's what I will be stocking up with before the trip later in the year .


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

I've had good success with Viking lures purple Crome one in particular and the jackall tn's


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dunno if they would work im 99% sure they would but I use 
$7 lures from K mart made by Kokoda brand (and Ive seen cheaper!) 
they are little shallow diving minnows with super bass written on the bib.
Have caught all my bass on them, the blue colour with red underbelly is a cracker!


----------



## MattGeyer91 (Mar 16, 2013)

hey mate

for cod i usually use jackall doozers (especially hl black) with singles fitted instead of trebles, also spinnerbaits and little divers aswell such as oargees, custom crafted, ac invaders ect or kingfisher, koolabung, gidgee, halco ect for the surface

yellas will often take they same lures presented for cod but you can also down size a little if you want to chase them on light gear or in alot of impoundment situations they are suckers for soft plastics, (especially z-man grubs in motor oil  )

reddies will pretty much take anything, hards, softies, blades, spinnerbaits ect

and as they guys above have said, slow the retrieve right down and let the lure get right down

hope this helps

Matt


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

As Brez said the jackalls in black or purple and the viking deep divers in the same colours did the job for me on the yellas at Windermere.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Brez said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > RekFix said:
> ...


+1. Great advice.

My fave lures for salt AND fresh are TT Ghostblades and Switchblades. Also R2S blades if I don't want to risk the TT gear. I have tried other lures in fresh but always end up on blades.The Ghostblade in particular.


----------

